# Sealing Melamine Tanks?



## Iguana (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
wondering if anyone has had any experience with sealing melamine tanks?
I got mine secondhand and it was already somewhat sealed, but it starting to peel off, and I'm not sure how to reseal it or what to use. 
Also looking to seal a new tank as well, 
any product recommendations? 
Thanks


----------



## Snapped (Apr 21, 2017)

So the silicone beading around the edges/corners is peeling off? If so, peel it off and redo it, with one such as Selleys Aquarium or Selleys Glass, safe for fish so safe for reptiles.


----------



## Snapped (Apr 21, 2017)

And probably good to practice a bit, it's hard to get a good line the first time, I watched a few Youtube vids and had a practice on some old wood.

Caulking gun and a few icy pole sticks are good for smoothing it.


----------



## Iguana (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks Snapped,
I should've clarified but I don't think it's silicone, unless it's a super thin layer of it.
It's almost like a tape, and is kinda rubbery.

If I can't find out what was used i'll give silicone a try, thanks for the tips I'll be sure to practice lol


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 21, 2017)

Sounds like old silicone, rubbery. Peel it off, and get the rest off with a sharp Stanley knife. A good wipe down with a vinegar and water solution to clean any silicone residue, and you're good to go. Snapped's suggestions are the way to go; the silicone can't have mould inhibitors in it.
I found the caulking gun a bit tricky to manoeuvre inside the tank, so used the smaller tube, and smeared it in with a wet finger.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 22, 2017)

the wet finger is the go if you want a neat smooth finish


----------



## Iguana (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone, will give that a try soon!


----------



## Iguana (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi again, I've decided to go with the Sellys glass silicone  
@pinefamily @Snapped how long should I wait to put the snake back in the enclosure after sealing?


----------



## Snapped (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Iguana, it should say on the instructions on the container how long it takes to dry or is safe to put your reptile/fish back in. From memory, I dried it out (left in completely open for 2 days in warmer weather, and did the smell test, if you can still smell it, it's not ready...so you wait a day after you can no longer smell it, and this is IMHO, I left the heat on in the enclosure for a day with all the doors open just to get rid of any left over smell) 

I'm sure others will have their own ideas on this as well. Easy enough to keep your snake in a tub for a few days on a heat mat while it dries anyway.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 24, 2017)

As Snapped has said, follow the instructions, and her advice. Leaving the heat on will help cure it quicker, as will a hair dryer on a warm (not hot) setting. I used the hair dryer method, and then cut up an onion and left it in there, with the doors shut. Bi-carb soda in a bowl or dish works as well to get rid of the smell more quickly.
If you're not on the clock, just let dry naturally.


----------



## Iguana (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks heaps guys, will give it a go in the next few days. I am in a bit of a hurry so I'll try your tips Pinefamily, 
Will keep him in a tub w heat mat until it's all cured. 
Thanks again


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 24, 2017)

One last tip. If it's raining, like it is here right now, your silicone will probably take longer to cure too. I'm waiting until it stops to do some myself.


----------

